# Kalp / Yürek



## FlyingBird

What is difference between 'kalp' and 'yürek'?

What is difference between 'kalbimi kırdın' and 'yüreğimi kırdın'?

teşekkürler


----------



## Rallino

_Kalp_ is the biological name for heart.
_Kalp krizi_ = heart attack
_Kalp kapakçığı _= cardiac valve
_Kalp masajı _= cardiac massage

It is also used in certain expressions like: _kalbini kırmak; kalpten sevmek; kalpten selamlamak

Yürek_ is usually more abstract: there is an emotion involved.
_O, yüreğimizde. _= He's in our hearts.
_Yüreği geniş_ = easygoing
_Yürekli _= courageous

_Yürek _is also used to refer to animals' hearts as _food_.



> What is difference between 'kalbimi kırdın' and 'yüreğimi kırdın'?


You would never say _yüreğimi kırdın._ Only the first one is idiomatic.


----------



## murattug

I don't agree with you. kalp is not only biological name of heart.

sometimes there are 3 words same meaning 1. Turkish 2. Arabic 3. Persian

<bare link deleted>

also you could go to a butcher (sakatatçı) and ask for heart.




Rallino said:


> _Kalp_ is the biological name for heart.
> _Kalp krizi_ = heart attack
> _Kalp kapakçığı _= cardiac valve
> _Kalp masajı _= cardiac massage
> 
> It is also used in certain expressions like: _kalbini kırmak; kalpten sevmek; kalpten selamlamak
> 
> Yürek_ is usually more abstract: there is an emotion involved.
> _O, yüreğimizde. _= He's in our hearts.
> _Yüreği geniş_ = easygoing
> _Yürekli _= courageous
> 
> _Yürek _is also used to refer to animals' hearts as _food_.
> 
> 
> You would never say _yüreğimi kırdın._ Only the first one is idiomatic.


----------



## Rallino

> I don't agree with you. kalp is not only biological name of heart.



I didn't say anywhere that it was *only* the biological name. What I meant was that _kalp_ was the most concrete word for heart. It was just to narrow down on the meaning.



> also you could go to a butcher (sakatatçı) and ask for heart.



I suppose you mean you could ask for _kalp_. That's right. But you can also ask for _yürek_. I don't see at which point we're having a disagreement here.


----------



## peptidoglycan

Rallino's explanation is nice.


----------



## murattug

İngilizce meramımı ifade edemeyebilirim o yüzden Türkçe yazıyorum.

sizin açıklamanızdaki "_Kalp is the biological name for heart." _ifadesini yanlış yönlendirici olarak gördüm,
Sakatatçıya gidip "sizde kalp var mı?" kabilinden soru sorsanız muhtemelen ilk alacağınız cevap "yürek demek istediniz herhalde" olurdu.

Türkçede güncel olarak kullanımda olan pek çok kelimede bu durumla karşılaşabiliriz.

Kalp ile yürek aynı şeydir eş anlamlıdır. 

TDK linki veriyorum umarım kurallara aykırı değildir: http://www.tdk.gov.tr/index.php?opt...=esanlam&guid=TDK.ESA.5257b5aca88e33.50000180


----------



## Rallino

Murattuğ, siz ve ben aynı şeyi söylüyoruz. 



			
				murattug said:
			
		

> Sakatatçıya gidip "sizde kalp var mı?" kabilinden soru sorsanız  muhtemelen ilk alacağınız cevap "yürek demek istediniz herhalde" olurdu.


diyorsunuz. Ben de zaten ilk iletimde şöyle demiştim:


			
				Rallino said:
			
		

> _Yürek _is also used to refer to animals' hearts as _food_.



----



			
				murattug said:
			
		

> Kalp ile yürek aynı şeydir eş anlamlıdır.


Ben de aksini söylemedim; ama bazı durumlarda birinin yerine ötekini kullanamayacağımızı söyledim. (*_yüreğim kırıldı; *yürek krizi geçirmek vs._)



> TDK linki veriyorum umarım kurallara aykırı değildir: http://www.tdk.gov.tr/index.php?opti...88e33.50000180


Link vermek kurallara aykırı değil. _Sadece_ link vermek aykırı. Link verdiğinizde, linkteki ilgili kısmı kendi sözlerinizle de betimlemeniz gerekiyor. Böylece, ola ki, bir gün o web sitesi kapanır veya verdiğiniz link ölürse, burada yazdığınız ileti anlamını yitirmemiş olur.


----------



## murattug

Thanks Rallino.

as a final thoght

Actually yürek and kalp are same but each has special use (idiomatic?) Especially İslamic/Mystical (I mean Tasavvuf) texts use "Kalp". I think, because its origin is Arabic. 


I want to give an example
two word
1. Kalpsiz   : 
2. Yüreksiz :


----------



## jcpjcp

Yürek is Turkic origin. In other Turkic Languages such as Kazah, Kyrgyz, Azeri, Uzbek, Turkmen, it is yürek, jürek, cürek, yurak, ürek etc..

But in Turkish, Kalb has been borrowed from Arabic and it has replaced yürek except for a few idiomatic expressions. 

for example:
yüreği yanmak, yürekli olmak, yürek yarası, yüreksiz...etc.


----------



## FlyingBird

i just saw word 'gönül' can be also used for heart. So what is difference between 'yürek' and 'gönül' or they can be used interchangeably?


----------



## Black4blue

Gönül have an abstract meaning only.
It is used about "love stuff" especially.


----------



## FlyingBird

So when would you use this word, in what situations?
please can you give me some examples with word 'gönül' and 'yürek' so i can compare difference?


----------



## GalaxyFlower

I have listened 2 phrases in 2 songs 
Gönlümün Çöpsüz Üzümü  (Izmirli),  
Bu yürek ilk defa bugün kırılmıyor
Bu yürek ilk defa bugün kırılmıyor


----------



## FlyingBird

How would you translate 'okumaya gönlün var mı'?

is it possible to use yürek or kalp in this example?


----------

